# snake in scooter



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 30, 2011)

Western Brown snake found in child's scooter


*Alice Springs snake catchers were forced to bag a child’s scooter to remove a 1m-long Western Brown that slithered inside it to hide. *
Snake hander Rex Neindorf told ninemsn his team was trying to catch the dangerous creature on a house rooftop in the town's south last week when it escaped onto the ground and slithered underneath the scooter to hide. 
"I said to (my colleague) you lift the scooter and I'll pin it down, but when we picked up the scooter we saw it had disappeared," Mr Neindorf told ninemsn. 
"Then we saw there was a little hole underneath it, about 1cm wide. It's small but big enough for a snake to get inside." 
The reptile handlers were eventually able to coax the snake out from inside the scooter by "tickling" and "poking" it. 
Mr Neindorf said he had recently been called to remove a number of snakes from unusual hiding spots. 
Earlier this week, his team removed a snake from inside a washing machine. 
Another Alice Springs resident got a shock a couple of weeks ago when they discovered a snake hiding in their oven. 
"They tried to turn the stove on to flush the snake out, but unfortunately that doesn't work," Mr Neindorf said. 
"We took the stove to bits. Once a snake is inside a washing machine or oven, it can access almost every area." 
The Western Brown was released into the wild once it was removed from inside the scooter.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 30, 2011)

Its crazy the tiny spaces those rascal browns can crawl into !


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how he was going to start off riding it! Once he got going he would be okay though


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 30, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he was going to start off riding it! Once he got going he would be okay though


Hehehehe was it trying to hot wire the scooter lol

I know in January this year with the floods here in QLD they had snake problems like browns hiding in the traffic cones on the tarmac at rockhampton airport
Out ipswich way they had brown washed up in to the industrial exhaust hoods in a takeaway shop and also in the centre hollow space at the top of a roller door coil.


----------

